# Sudden symptoms and confusion



## Corydalis (Apr 27, 2013)

http://www.healthboards.com/boards/lyme-disease/465150-babesiosis.html

I just want everyone out there to be aware of an important possibility with IBS, being diagnosed with it myself I am aware of how frustrating it is to have pain and go through all the tests only to have nothing found. It has been posed to me on more than one occasion that I may not have IBS, but in fact a tick born illness. My symptoms fit and perhaps many IBS sufferers are in fact experiancing tick born illness. Please educate yourself on these diseases, and do what you can to get tested if you feel you may have one, they are becoming an epidemic and our whole nation is being infected.

Please let me know, if any of you have fallowed this line of thought. Thank you.


----------

